
Additional software problem detected in Boeing 737 Max flight control system - uxhacker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/africa/ethiopia-says-pilots-performed-boeings-recommendations-to-stop-doomed-aircraft-from-diving-urges-review-of-737-max-flight-control-system/2019/04/04/3a125942-4fec-11e9-bdb7-44f948cc0605_story.html
======
dmitrygr
Paywall [https://outline.com/w32zKb](https://outline.com/w32zKb)

